# DIY Chimney Draft



## maple man (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I cannot remember how to build a draft to go inside of a stove pipe, I have done it before but due to a previous medical condition it affected my memory. I know it is a rather simple task but I cannot remember exactly how it is done for the life of me. It is aggravating when I cannot do something that I know I have done before. Please could someone help me out and discuss with me how to build this draft? I have the round metal piece for the draft plate already cut out. I remember that I had to get a bolt of some kind, but I do not remember what kind of bolt or how long of a bolt that I used. My stove pipe is 6 " in diameter. 

Thank you,

Maple Man


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2013)

Stove Pipe Damper.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 1, 2013






MapleMan, morning ....  Is this what you were thinking of ??


----------



## themule69 (Jun 1, 2013)

I would say that is it. I prefer just a round plate with a bolt and a handle. i just use it for a rain cap. run the stack wide open when cooking.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## maple man (Jun 1, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Stove Pipe Damper.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Dave,

That is it. If I went to look for one in a store what are they actually called?. There was a person who had made one with a round flat piece of sheet metal, a long bolt, washers, and nuts, and a couple of screws. I made one also one time for myself but since I had a mini stroke I cannot remember how I did it. Do you know if there is a posting of this anywhere on this forum or somewhere else where I can see how it is done again. 

Thanks,

Raymond


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello Raymond and welcome.  It's called a flue damper.  "Store bought" dampers as shown by DaveOmak have about a 1/2" gap all round.  This one has given me fits also..  I was a welder fabricator for about 18yrs. and I can't figure out an easy way to design one.  If it is at the end of the stack run it's no problem but to put it 6"-10" down inside the stack without splicing the stack has me stumped.  I have come up with an elaborate solution of threading a solid bar and nuts and bolts but it all depends on you being able to get your hand down the stack pipe.  If someone has a easy method I hope they post it.  Sorry I couldn't offer some help.  Maybe try to post your question in ALL the smoker builds and OTHER builds forums.  I hope someone has an idea and if they do please let me know.  Good Luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 1, 2013)

Mapleman ,hello.

Your problem can be canned with a metal can like Peaches com in...try different size cans and find what fits better. This is cheaper and if you are going to go with an open chimney , you don't need fancy ,besides the rain can still get around the edges of the damper. JMHO.


----------



## maple man (Jun 1, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Raymond and welcome.  It's called a flue damper.  "Store bought" dampers as shown by DaveOmak have about a 1/2" gap all round.  This one has given me fits also..  I was a welder fabricator for about 18yrs. and I can't figure out an easy way to design one.  If it is at the end of the stack run it's no problem but to put it 6"-10" down inside the stack without splicing the stack has me stumped.  I have come up with an elaborate solution of threading a solid bar and nuts and bolts but it all depends on you being able to get your hand down the stack pipe.  If someone has a easy method I hope they post it.  Sorry I couldn't offer some help.  Maybe try to post your question in ALL the smoker builds and OTHER builds forums.  I hope someone has an idea and if they do please let me know.  Good Luck.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Hello Danny,

The store boughten one that is shown by Dave is the flue damper that I am talking about. I had made a flue damper a few years ago and it was simple to make and worked really well, and it was a fairly tight seal when I closed the damper. There was no 1/2" gap all the the way around, there might have been an 1/8" and it worked well and very easy to make. If I ever find it again I will send you a copy of how to make it. I had it on my other hard drive and it died on me.  It was made by a guy that had a handle Rancid Crabtree from Wisconsin, who made himself a smokehouse. That is all that I can remember and I cannot find the posting anymore on the net, and since I had a mini stroke I cannot remember how to do it. I wonder how much smoke and heat I will lose with a store bought one like this 6" flue damper.

Would I be better of waiting and making my own again or using a store bought one, they are $6.99 plus tax? I like to use whatever I can make myself because the funds are scarce here since I have been sick.

Thank you,

Raymond


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2013)

Here us a cool stack damper........ and very cool mods to his smoker.......  

JohnnyT's thread   New Twist To An Old Smoker.


----------



## influencer (Jun 1, 2013)

Maple Man, todays your lucky day (maybe). With the handle you gave, I put my google-fu to work and I think I found your missing post.

http://forums.bowhunting.com/game-p...ing/34617-building-new-smoker.html#post471339

Its post number #3 (I linked directly to the post) and about 10 pictures down.

And interesting read if I do say so myself.


----------



## bad santa (Jun 2, 2013)

Outstanding Influencer...and yes it is a good read !


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the find influencer!  That was interesting.  I had a similar idea.  Least now I know it will work.  Thanks for all the ideas guys.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## themule69 (Jun 2, 2013)

Influencer said:


> Maple Man, todays your lucky day (maybe). With the handle you gave, I put my google-fu to work and I think I found your missing post.
> 
> http://forums.bowhunting.com/game-p...ing/34617-building-new-smoker.html#post471339
> 
> ...


Nice read. Very nice smoker.

Thanks for sharing.

David


----------



## maple man (Jun 2, 2013)

Influencer said:


> Maple Man, todays your lucky day (maybe). With the handle you gave, I put my google-fu to work and I think I found your missing post.
> 
> http://forums.bowhunting.com/game-p...ing/34617-building-new-smoker.html#post471339
> 
> ...


Thats the one Influencer. Thanks. I couldn't find that no wheres, I tried my best and I just couldn't seem to find it. He did do a nice job on his smoker. Thanks for the help in finding that again for me, much appreciated, It makes a cheap damper and it works great.

Thanks.

Raymond


----------



## maple man (Jun 2, 2013)

I was cleaning up my shed today and I came across a damper that measures 6 1/8". I have not tried to mount it with the shaft, but I can get it up into the stove pipe and when I try and turn it to close it, it turns until there is about an inch more and stops there. It is not straight across the pipe. I am wondering if I should try this damper or not? How far down from the top of the pipe should I install the damper, it never came with directions and I can't remember and I installed the other one?

Thank you,

Raymond


----------



## maple man (Jun 2, 2013)

I forgot to thank you all for your suggestions and your words of help.

Thank you,

Raymond


----------



## papitt (Jun 2, 2013)

Man that Smoke house build was a good read.. Cool story .

My smoker has the flat round piece that turns just like the one DaveOMak posted a pic of .My old smoker just had about 3 of maybe 4 inch pipe I never felt it was large enough .. Sometimes you need lots of draw to get it started.


----------



## influencer (Jun 3, 2013)

Maple Man said:


> Thats the one Influencer. Thanks. I couldn't find that no wheres, I tried my best and I just couldn't seem to find it. He did do a nice job on his smoker. Thanks for the help in finding that again for me, much appreciated, It makes a cheap damper and it works great.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Raymond


I have fine tuned my google-fu to the point I can find (almost) anything. The other day I was trying to find my bosses facebook profile and managed to find his last job, home value + how many beds & baths, current and past 3 addresses, wifes name, yearly salary... but no facebook profile.


----------



## maple man (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL, thanks,. 

Raymond


----------

